# Rahmengröße Slide carbon 27,5 9.0 2015



## Tschapo8020 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe vor mir ein Radon Slide carbon 27,5 9.0 zu kaufen.
Leider bin ich bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße noch unsicher.
Ich schwanke zwischen 16“ und 18“.
Bin aus Österreich und habe keine Möglichkeit für eine Probefahrt!!

Ich bin 174cm groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von 80cm —> laut Rechner 18“ aber das passt nicht so ganz denke ich.

Ich fahre derzeit ein Specialized Pitch pro in S mit folgenden Geometriedaten:
Sitzrohrlänge (Mitte Tretl. bis Ende Sitzrohr)   421mm   
Oberrohrlänge horizontal   565mm   
Oberrohrlänge tatsächlich   553mm   
Kettenstreben (mm)   423mm   
Tretlagerhöhe - niedrige Einstellung   356mm   
Sitzrohrwinkel tatsächlich - flache Einstellung   73°   
Sitzrohrwinkel effektiv - flache Einstellung   76°   
Lenkwinkel - flache Einstellung   67°   
Radstand   1126mm   
*Überstandshöhe (mm)   742mm  * 
Steuerrohrhöhe   102mm   
Lenkerbreite   680mm   
Vorbaulänge   60mm   
Kurbellänge   170mm   
Sattelstützen-Länge   350mm   
Stack   559mm   
*Reichweite (Reach)   430mm* 
Gesamthöhe bis Oberkante Steuerkopf   915mm   

Ich fühle mich auf dieser Geometrie sehr wohl, und möchte vor allem die Überstandshöhe nicht zu hoch werden lassen.
Im Vergleich zum Slide würde die Geometrie eher zu 16“ passen einziger wirklicher Ausreißer ist der *Reach* der beim Slide viel kürzer ausfällt (402mm)!!!
Weiters habe ich Angst das ich die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug in den Rahmen bekomme um den vollen Travel zu nutzen beim 18“!??



 
—> das Foto zeigt laut Forum einen Slide 18“ Rahmen mit der Sattelposition für 82cm Schritthöhe!!!!!!!!
hab mir das bild von biking-wc "geliehen" DANKE dafür!!

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen???
16“ und längerer Vorbau oder doch besser 18“.

Danke im Voraus 
mfg Christoph


----------



## Aalex (20. Januar 2015)

18 mit kurzem vorbau is mein dünken. eventuell nen flatbar.

bins 18er mit 1,78 und 79er schritt gefahren und es war perfekt so raus ausm karton. Reverb war aber drin. 

das teil fällt halbwegs kurz aus. das in verbindung mit dem echt kurzen steuerrohr würde bei dir bei 16 zoll steil runter überschlagsgefühle produzieren. Gerade wenn es sehr technisch wird vielleicht gar nicht so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (20. Januar 2015)

habe 83,5 cm Schritthöhe am Slide 150 2015. Könnte die 15er Rockshox nur noch 1 cm runterstellen. Das deckt sich mit dem Bild oben. Daher scheint 18zoll etwas hoch! Wobei du offenbar einen langen Oberkörper hast. Das spräche wieder fürs längere Bike....
Ich würde trotzdem 16 zoll nehmen oder halt 18 und ne 12,5 er Rockshox montieren.


----------



## r3ddi (13. März 2015)

ich bin 178 cm bei 80 cm Schrittlänge und habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 letztes WE in 16" gekauft. Habe beides Probe gesessen und mich auf dem 16er wohler gefühlt. Auf dem Trail war es weit besser als mein altes SLide 140 7.0 in 18" weil viel handlicher.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (13. März 2015)

Also ich hab ca. 83cm Schrittlänge und hab die Sattelstütze kpl. drin, des paßt gerade noch ...


----------



## MrJohn (14. März 2015)

Welches hast du nun genommen?wie ist es?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. März 2015)

Was spricht dagegen, die Sattelstütze zur Not zu tauschen gegen eine mit 125mm Absenkung? Beim Remedy war es bei mir damals das gleiche. Ich bin den kleineren und grösseren Rahmen gefahren. Der kleinere fuhr sich im Downhill kacke. Zu viele Überschlagsgefühle. Der grössere Rahmen mit 1cm kürzerem Vorbau war perfekt. Länge läuft.


----------



## MrJohn (15. März 2015)

Hey ich hab das slide 150 hd in 18" und bin 177 mit 85 schrittlänge.die stütze könnte ich noch 2cm reinschieben wenn ich wollte...ich würde aber auch die stütze tauschen an deiner stelle und den 18er nehmen sofern es nicht schon zu spät ist!?
übrigens bin ich aus linz umgebung,könntest meinen hobel probefahren wenn du in der gegend bist.


----------

